# Remedial trimmer Burtonwood/warrington/Sankey areas



## PonyIAmNotFood (9 March 2015)

Need a remedial trimmer to correct an 18mth old horses cow hocks, as recommended by leahurst. Any recommendations please? I thought I was sorted but friend couldn't get the number


----------

